# Tojiro ITK Kiritsuke



## Mike9 (Oct 26, 2012)

I mentioned in another thread that I had got one and returned it for another. Well the other came and had the opposite problem - in this case a huge belly bulge about mid way. I decided *** and put it to the disc sander and ground it flat 2/3rds of the way up the blade from the heel. Then I took it to the stones and put a fresh edge on it and eased the transition from belly to tip. The whole process took me two hours. In the mean time I made a new handle for it from rosewood and curly maple. It's a good push cutter now and being as thin as it is it just falls through work. 

Wound I recommend one? No - not unless you are willing and able to put the work into an $80 knife to make it usable. If you have the time and energy then yes it's a great bang for the buck, but not as good as say the Gyuto's, or Petty's, or the polished Deba and Yanagi lines. 





Yes I wore through the kuro-uchi finish with my finger tip in front of the kanji


----------



## Xuster (Oct 26, 2012)

looks awesome...:doublethumbsup:


----------



## azchef (Jan 14, 2013)

I just got one in the mail and used it at work today and its not to bad. I did not get the custom.handle. I stained it a nice deep red maghony Color. Not bad for 80 bucks


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Jan 14, 2013)

It looks great man that handle is sweet! I have found with alot of the tojiro knives they tend to need a little extra work other than the basic virgin sharpening.. I have bought 2 gyutos and a nakiri and had to work the blades a lot , I actually thinned them all a good bit and gave them a better profile they were a little wonky, had to put some work into them but I think that was my favorite part! If your wondering why I bought so many a few of my co workers liked them a lot and they bought them off me, so i still havnt actually kept a gyuto but i still have my nakiri and it is my favorite. Your right though its only worth it if you are looking for a project knife , and they are great just cause its good steel for a dirt cheap price! Greta for making mistakes with hahaha :2cents:


----------



## theLawlCat (Jan 30, 2013)

That handle does look really nice on it.

I got one of these a few months ago as my first real knife after a shun and also my first carbon. Its been fun to work on, fixing its various problems already mentioned. Nice to be able to play around and not worry about losing more than $80 if I really mess up. I also would not recommend to anyone looking for an immediately useable knife. Mine works great now though, very sharp and holds an edge longer than anything else I've had (granted I haven't owned anything very nice yet). 

I'll have to look around here for re-handling info, probably a worthwhile endeavor.


----------

